# My grand opening is tomorrow!



## AshleyR (Jun 29, 2009)

After about 6 solid months of planning my business (going through the SEB program here in Ontario - thanks to Lindy for telling me about it!) I am FINALLY opening tomorrow (today in about an hour... eeeek!)

I'm very excited but also a bit nervous as I have no idea what to expect in terms of sales right off the bat. I have about 20 of each of my soaps made and am hoping I don't sell out too quickly! I have been spreading the word about this all over the internet for months so there are a lot of people waiting in anticipation to order and I'm a little freaked that I might run out of soap (a little late to be worrying now!) Then again, I could be a bit let down if not everyone I think is going to order, does!

I don't know. I just have the OPENING DAY JITTERS! LOL. I am not having the spectacular grand opening I thought I would be due to recent events (crazyness in my life over the last few weeks), but the soap is officially for sale - the B&B stuff will come over the next few weeks (just need to get some good pictures of everything and a couple of more things made!)

Overall I'm excited to finally start seeing some money coming IN rather than going out. I have definitely spent about $10,000 on my "little" soap hobby - it's going to feel so weird to actually be making money rather than creating more debt due to my soaping habit! LOL

So anyway, just thought I'd post and thank you all for all your nice comments about my soap over the last few months, and to those who have encouraged me along the way (special shout-out to      LINDY!!!!    ) - THANK YOU SO MUCH! I don't plan on "getting rich" with this business - if I can make a few hundred a month I will be more than happy. Wish me luck!! 

If anyone wants the address to my website (those of you that don't already know it) feel free to PM me. 

Thanks again everyone........... here I go!


----------



## donniej (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck!  I wish you the very best!!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

I am SO freaking excited for you!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Go Ashley.....Go Ashley.....Go Ashley!!!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

I am very happy and excited for you . I wish you all the best , your soap will sell great  , it is awesome soap.  

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

oo I'm looking forward to browsing your site. Wishing you all the best for today and beyond


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats! U will do well!


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 30, 2009)

Yay!!!  Today is the day!  How exciting!  

Please come back and let us know how it goes!

zeo


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish you the very best!  A toast to you for great success and a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

*Good luck!!!*

Hey, congrats and good luck.

It will all be just great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 30, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray!!!! 

So happy the day has arrived.   
I'd love to see your website. I'll pm you.


Jude


----------



## topcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Happy Grand Opening Day Ashley!!!

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Jun 30, 2009)

Just took a look at Ashley's website. It looks great!!! 

A very professional and inviting site.

Well done, Ashley!  :!:

Jude


----------



## krissy (Jun 30, 2009)

the site is beautiful! i love the sign on your home page!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 30, 2009)

*x*

   best of luck, ashley!   

you've worked so hard these past months-you deserve succuss!

congrats!


----------



## rszuba (Jun 30, 2009)

YEY! good for you. best of luck,hope you have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 30, 2009)

Ashley you will be a smashing success, I know it in my bones.
I will PM you, I'd love to see your site.


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!

Today was so exciting!!!

It's 12:30am now and I am finally quitting for the day.  I've been extremely busy.... mostly finishing up some things I left to the last minute  :shock: LOL, but I did get quite a few orders, too!

Most of them were local orders from friends, family, co-workers, etc. I did get a few online orders too! Not so many that I was overwhelmed like I thought I might be though - so that is really good. I had no idea what to expect and was a nervous wreck yesterday. It went nice and smooth!

I'm looking forward to a quiet start so I have the time and energy to start going after wholesale accounts and private label orders. That is how I'll be making most of my money (I hope!)

Anyway, thanks again for the congrats everyone! You all have helped me so much along the way - my success is yours too!  I'll keep you posted how the next few days go.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 2, 2009)

WTG!!!  Sounds like the perfect opening!  Just right and not overwhelming!  Would love to see it, too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for  you Ashley , I am glad opening day  went so well for you . Wishing you many ,many, many  more good days .

Kitn


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 6, 2009)

Ashley, how is it going?  Been thinking about you.  Has it been stressful?

By the way, are you selling more of any one kind of your soap over others?   What are your big sellers?

zeo

P.S.  I love your packaging!  Very classy!


----------



## donniej (Jul 6, 2009)

+1 on what Zeo said... I'm very curious as to how you're doing!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Me too, very curious.


----------



## AshleyR (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the lack of an update! Had a pretty scary family emergency a few days ago and have been really caught up with that.

Opening day went great. I got a lot more local orders than I expected. Didn't get as many online orders which kind of surprised me, but oh well! 

Not a lot of people are ordering through the website and I'm about 99% sure it's due to the flat rate shipping cost. SOOOOO I need to look into ways to ship individual bars for cheap.

I still need to get pics of my B&B stuff and I think that's another reason why I haven't gotten a lot of online orders yet. Since I am only offering flat rate shipping right now I think most people are holding out until I add more products so that they can get a little of everything when they do order. I meant to have all of that stuff up on the site last week, but due to the emergency I've been set back a bit (again!)

All in all, things have been very calm, which I am happy with! I really do want to ease into this. I am planning to send out letters and samples to all the B&B's in my area soon, and am hoping to get much of my business through private label and wholesale orders. The first craft show in my area isn't until the fall (I live in the boonies!) so I have lots of time to prepare for that, and I think my first show will be my first real money-making experience!

Anyway, things are good.  As for which scents are selling the best - I really haven't noticed yet - they've all been selling pretty much the same.

I most likely won't be around the forum much in the next few weeks as I have to go out of town unexpectedly to be with a sick family member, while trying to catch up on everything. :\


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Ashley, thank you for the update!  Sorry to hear about the family emergency.  Hang in there.  Will say some prayers for those involved.

I can't wait to see your other goodies on the website!  Have fun with the pictures.

Take care!
zeo


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the downer. I'll keep a look out for the new b&b pics. We will miss you!


----------

